# Watching 4OD etc online from Ireland



## Mel (8 Jul 2009)

I like to catch up with my favourite programmes online at night and don't have sky, so often watch things on the RTE website. 

Has anyone been successful in watching any of the British channel recordings on their websites? Channel 4, BBC, ITV would be the main ones I'm interested in. 
They are blocked from non-UK IP addresses in the same way as RTE is blocked from non-Irish IP addresses. I've heard of using a Proxy server to bypass this and obtain a UK IP address, but it hasn't worked for me so far. 
This may or may not be a *legal* request, but as they are free to air here anyway, I can't see any huge issue in watching online as opposed to on tv. 

*Moderators - If this request is against site guidelines please remove.


----------



## onq (8 Jul 2009)

Do you mean like this?

[broken link removed]

HTH

ONQ


----------



## Ms_Frugal (9 Jul 2009)

I received an email lately saying that they were withdrawing 4oD but that the service would be delivered on the channel 4 website. I'm hoping they don't block non-uk IP addresses now..... :-(


----------



## nolo77 (9 Jul 2009)

Ms_Frugal said:


> I received an email lately saying that they were withdrawing 4oD but that the service would be delivered on the channel 4 website. I'm hoping they don't block non-uk IP addresses now..... :-(


 
I suspect that is exactly why it is only going to be available on the channel 4 website. Pity! I watched most of "Brothers and Sisters" on 4oD!


----------



## Mel (9 Jul 2009)

I've never been able to watch anything on teh channel 4 website, it displays a message that the service is unavailable in my region...
That first website is ok, but it only gives the more obscure channels, I'm looking for the main ones from the UK.


----------



## dereko1969 (9 Jul 2009)

yes it seems to have been removed through the channel4 website recently, i'd watched the red riding trilogy online no problem but when i went this week to look at the first episode of gerry's big decision it's not available here now, real pain.


----------

